# How to install brick ceiling



## JAK27 (Mar 15, 2010)

I took apart a brick wall for a home owner that wants to re use the bricks on the ceiling of a wine cellar. I have done brick walls but not brick ceilings. Any suggestions on how to install the bricks? Do I use thin set and then mortar for grout? How do I hold the bricks in place?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Please complete your profile, and continue to the intro page and tell us a little about yourself and your professional experience, thankyou and welcome to ct, gmod


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Full size, standard bricks? The ones that weigh a few pounds each? This should be interesting.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

If you are trying to use full size brick, which is about the only way you could be recycling as thin brick would surely break trying to remove, then you have two options.

1. Build a bunch of centering or bracing to hold up the brick until the set then remove.

2. Cut the faces off the recycled brick and lick & stick.

Option 1 is a real bummer because you have to work around the centering somehow and then when you done, you have to go back and fix all the exposed joints. Nothing like doing the job twice.

Option 2 really only requires a day sawing brick and then your ready to go. 

To me it is a no brainer, but every job is different. 

The easiest answer is call a mason!


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

genecarp said:


> Please complete your profile, and continue to the intro page and tell us a little about yourself and your professional experience, thankyou and welcome to ct, gmod


Looks like he's a waterproofer, HVAC installer, cabinetmaker, carpenter and now brickie.

Wonder if he's any good at any of it


----------

